# Best Pocket Whittler



## YorkieWhittler (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi,

I'm a newbie here. I've recently started whittling again after a gap of many years, and I'm really enjoying it. I mostly use a Swedish Mora carving knife and a Flexcut detail knife, and I have a little Buck Trio pocket knife, but I don't like that so much, and I'd like to find a better pocket knife. Can anyone recommend one? I'd be grateful for any pointers.

Best wishes from Yorkshire, England,

Chris/YorkieWhittler


----------



## natdobs (Feb 24, 2016)

Depends what you're looking for.
Do you want a pocket knife that's a fixed blade or folded?

Assuming you are looking for either, here is a good article I found to help you pick: http://www.bestwoodcarvingtools.com/guide-to-buying-the-best-wood-carving-knife/

It gives a couple links to some folded and fixed blade carving knives and explains the pros and cons of each.


----------



## Firewoodstudio (Feb 21, 2016)

I have the folding knife made by Flexcut ,, has 1 blade and 5 carving chisel blades, a flat, a curve blade, a small gouge a V tool. I had some good results , seems like a good tool.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Oar makes some good ones and the Seahorse whittlers look good also.


----------

